# Sasuke: A Cry For Help.



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2008)

Chapter One

At this night he was alone. The birds were flying in the sky him reminding him of the freedom he wished to have. He shrugged as the cold air was coming out of the window. Sasuke gazed at the stars. This certain feeling that he could not change a thing made him feel helpless. And how he hated that feeling. Sasuke always wanted to be the one in action always doing something, helping others if needed. He thought of Naruto. _He never really needed my help..._ That made him feel even worse. If Orochimaru wasn't his sensei and he wasn't at all costs loyal to him he would have went back to Konoha.

_Flashback

"Come back, Sasuke I beg you. You are the greatest ninja I've ever known. The village is not the same without you... I'm not the same..." Naruto cried silently.

Sasuke turned his back to him.

"No, Naruto. Don't follow me. Go home."

Flashback_

And again he felt lonely. No one near no one to help to talk to. Just then he appeared.

"I have no time for your foolish games." He snapped.

"Oh, don't be like this. I only wanted to talk." Itachi came out of the shadows with a cape swayed by the wind.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 20, 2008)

Oooooo.. I like it so far..
Moore??


----------



## Stephen (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome I wanna see more


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 20, 2008)

itachi... shadows... cape..ITACHI... I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

Readers!  you like it awesome!!!

Chapter Two : Uchiha vs Uchiha

"Oh, yeah... talk! Why didn't I think of that!? And what could you have to say to me!?" He shouted and turned to his brother. For his surprise Itachi didn't move a muscle and continued talking:

"You are too... well you don't seem to like me..."

"No shit! Like I'm your biggest fan!" Said Sasuke and grinned. "Alright skip the shit tell me what do you want from me?"

Itachi grinned too. He leant on the wall and pretended to get some dust from his cape.

"I have an offer you know."

"Offer!? What offer?" Sasuke was listening now. _I doubt that he has something valuable to offer..._

"You have a future as a ninja. How about you screw Orochimaru and join the Akatsuki?" Itachi studied Sasuke's face expression he looked as if he was gonna charge at him.

"Join you?! Why?! What can I do as a member of the Akatsuki? Destroy the Hidden Leaf Village?" Sasuke grinned at the thought.

Itachi swallowed.

"You think big... that's not the main purpouse, but..."

"And if I say yes!? Will something between you and me change?"

Itachi coughed and went closer to Sasuke. He looked him in the eyes.

"Joining me means forgetting about the past and forgiving me. Will you be able to do that?"

Sasuke stood silent.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

OOOooo.. Good, good.
What will sasuke do??.. lol.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

really good yeah what will sasuke do I'm very curoius


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. So am i..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

you'll see... when i think of it


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. nice one sis.. Guess i'll have to wait.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I can wait I'm patient most of the time


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

AHAHAHA.. Suuuuure. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure LMAO


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

I dont think you're sure.. Are you sure you're sure??


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

sorry guys... gotta go now, but i'll update in the afternoon ok? i hope you'll be here in let's see... four hours?


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey don't start sis I said I'm sure damn it ok sorry i'm not being mean


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahahah.. Uh huh. j/k j/k. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I knew you were or are you being sarcastic LMAO


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Sis!! .. 
I will try to be here in four hours..
maybe, maybe not..
But if i am.. Then we'll talkk later.. 

Bro!! Haha yess i was.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

You never take me serious


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

thats because i'm not a serious person..
Unless you want me to be serious..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

be what you wanna be you don't care what I say anyway


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Nock it off. Don't be like that..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't be like what


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Like that.. cheer up bro..
Lets take this convo to my Fan Fic..
Lets argue there if you really want too.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

I was just messin with you Sis lol Just Big Brotherly love


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. I know..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2008)

alright... have you both stopped messing around? it isn't good like hello! i don't mess with anyone.. follow the example of your sis! IMO so let's see what's in the next chappy....

Chapter Three

Sasuke stepped in the dimey lit room ahead. He had already been told who is Madara Uchiha.

Flashback.

"You really forgive me?" Asked Itachi in disbelief.

Sasuke nodded.

"Don't go all lovingly now. That doesn't mean we have to be best friends or anything. I still don't like you."

Itachi pouted.

"Who said I like you?" he turned his back to Sasuke, who grinned. "Alright enough messing. I have to tell you something before we go."

"Go on." Encouraged him Sasuke.

"Have you heard of Madara Uchiha?"

Sasuke shivered at the thought. "Yes I have."

"So now you hear the whole story. I didn't really want to kill the whole clan. he told me to."

"He did?! So you didn't?! really?!" His eyes widened.

"No."

Sasuke hugged Itachi.

"What the?" He cluelessly asked.

"Well... since you didn't really want to you can have my love back..."

They both grinned.

Flashback.

When Sasuke went in the first thing he did was trace Tobi with his Sharingan.

_Oh, there is my... older whatever he is..."_

"So... that's my brother..." Said Itachi and looked around. He expected someone to say something, but they all stood silent. _What has gotten into them? They should be cheering or throwing stuff at him by now..._


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. good good.
Itachi is good


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome I knew Itachi was good


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

of course itachi is good!! he was forced to do it!! im saying this from the info in the story and manga. AND ITS TRUE DAMMIT!! I want to hug you Itachi!!! CRY!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeaah that is true.. Itachi was ordered to do it.
By the elders in the leaf village or something like that.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah I knew Itachi would be good and makes him cooler in my book


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

it makes him hotter for me. he's hotter!! cause he's so much more sensitive!!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. definately hott


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah all the girls love him


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

which is creepy cause itachi usually doesn't act sensitive which leads to less fangirls... you can imagine how many fangirls he's got now..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 21, 2008)

Millions and Millions


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

maybe more...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 21, 2008)

Ahaha.. He sure does.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sesntivive huggy bear

Chapter Four

Madara was looking at Sasuke from the opening of his mask. Sasuke was suscpicuous tough. He felt strangely anxious around all the Akatasuki.

"Shouldn't they say something?" He turned to his brother.

Madara stood up and aproached Sasuke. He whispered in his ear:

"You know who I am and what I can do, don't you? Your brother filled you in."

Sasuke nodded and stared him in the eye.

"Alright.... enough now. Give my brother a desent welcoming, won't you?"

"And what could you possibly mean by desent?" Asked Deidara.

"Like... don't know... maybe some food? I am starving..."

Later That Night

Sasuke heard him enter his room questly.

"Get rid of the mask I want to see your face." He said to Madara. He smiled under his mask and threw it on the floor.

"It's so good to see your siblings, isn't it? And instead of one you get two."

_Dear God... he doesn't look old..._

"Maybe... depends on what you both want..."

"I'm sure Itachi told you what he wants. You forgiving him and all that crap."

"What do you mean by crap?" Grunted Sasuke and turned his back to Madara. "He doesn't want forgivness?" He asked unsurely.

"Of course he does. But what maters is what i want."

"And it is?"

"You'll see soon enough." He grinned and duisappeared.

_Oh, crap..._


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Good good Sis!! Great job!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Good good Sis!! Great job!!



aww thanks!  i'm gonna check what's going on at your fic too! i read all 7chapters that you've written and it's really good!!! i like the perv... Kazu :rofl


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahaha.. thanks soo much.. love you Sis


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahahaha.. thanks soo much.. love you Sis



love you back


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww.. that's good.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Aww.. that's good.



yeah awesome!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. totally..  ily sis..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. totally..  ily sis..



you're like the best sis ever! i'm an only child so i don't really know what a sis should be... but maybe it's like you


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahaha.. thanks that means a lot..
i try to be.. LMAO.. 
Yeaah i wish i was an only child..

How old are you if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. thanks that means a lot..
> i try to be.. LMAO..
> Yeaah i wish i was an only child..
> 
> How old are you if you dont mind me asking..



sure I don't! still 14 btw if you look at my profile on my profile pic that's me :rofl dare to look?


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

I will..
Yay!! So that means your my little sis


----------



## Morphine (Jun 22, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> I will..
> Yay!! So that means your my little sis



LMAO and how much bigger than me are you?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i think shes like.......... 19.
THATS MY GUESS!! HA!! if its like 16 im still laughing..


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Nice love gaara..
No i'm not 19.. I am 16 though.. LMAO


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG!!!! i guessed it!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA.. you sure did.. LMAO


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 22, 2008)

i am... psycic... omg.. im a freak!! FREAK!! AHHH! wait.. that'll just add to things that make me stick out.. COOL!!!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

ahahaha.. Funny.. LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 22, 2008)

LMAO Very funny you guys are hilarious:rofl


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 22, 2008)

ahahaha.. i know huh??


----------



## -18 (Jun 22, 2008)

awesome, good story!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2008)

*Sasuke : A Cry For Help.*

thanks guys you're awesome! you all!

Chapter Five

8 a.m. Akatsuki Lair

Just a normal morning. The Akatsuki members, except Sasuke and Madara, were having breakfast. From time to time after a yawn something like : `Pass me the salt or I'll beat the crap out of you` was heard.

Itachi was barely keeping his eyes open. He had a sleepless night, because he was worried about Sasuke.

_Where the heck are Sasuke and Madara?_

Sasuke's Room

"Enough!" Roared Sasuke silently. "I've heard far more than I needed to."

"Oh, please!" Grinned Madara. "We just had a little talk."

"You made him kill all the members of my clan. Why the hell should I talk to you?"

"It all has a meaning."

"It is?"

"I never said I knew it." He laughed. "Don't pout. How about some breakfast?"  

_Why the hell did I need to come here?_

"I ain't hungry."

"Oh, please! Please! I'll tell you a secret if you eat some eggs.

"Secret?" Sasuke grinned. "I love secrets."

After breakfast.

"What's the secret?" Asked Sasuke impatiently.

"You ready?"

"Yes."

"Itachi the one we all know and love has a... teddy bear!"

"A what?" He shrieked.

"A teddy bear! Brown and fuzzy. And it has a name..."

"And it is?"

"Sasuke." He laughed. "He missed you a lot trough the years and needed a friend... even if he wasn't alive."

"Aww! That's so... cute!"

Madara smiled.

"Yeah he's a real softie."

Itachi coughed  so they could know he was there. Madara giggled silently.

"You didn't hear anything, did you?"

"No... what was I supposed to hear?"

"Nothing..." Answered Sasuke.

Konoha

"Naruto Uzumaki! That's the name!" He shouted.

The girl moved back a bit.

_He is really loud...._

"Alright..." The kunoichi had soft brown hair and chocolate coloured eyes. She was wearing a short, bright orange dress and black trousers were visible under it. 

"My name is Chee." She said while laughing.

"Why are you lauging?" Asked Naruto and scratched his head suspicupously.

"Just because you're funny, Naruto. And because you tripped over a rock amd rolled on the ground a few times, shouting: `Why does this always happen to me?`

Naruto was barely holdong his laughter.

"I was chased you know!"

"By what?"

"An angry pink-haired girl..."

"Why was she chasing you?"

"Because I'm an idiot."

"What did you do?"

He blushed.

"Well... I kind of like her and she likes beating me..."

Chee grinned.

"So you aren't having any luck with her?"

"No." He pouted and continued. "You know it's almost lunch time... you like ramen?"

"Sure."

A bit later.

"So you see?" Asked Naruto with a mouth full of ramen. "That's why I'm the greatest ninja!"

Chee laughed.

"And what about Sasuke Uchiha?"

Naruto pouted.

"Sasuke?"

"Yeah... you only mentioned him... how is your relationship with him?"

"We don't have one... he's a missing-nin."

"Being trained by Orochimaru." She pouted too.

"How do you know that?"

"Guess what... I'm his daughter." She grinned at his face expression.

"What!? You're what?!"

"Does that bother you?"

He managed to calm down.

"Not in the slightest." She laughed again.

"I train with Sasuke..."

That made him fall out of his chair. Standing up he asked:

"So... how is he?"

"Skilled... I think you're evenly matched."

When she saw his smile, Chee said:

"I might be wrong..." She watched him pot, giggling.

"Oh! I have to go now. My Dad might be worried... or is probably fooling around with Kabuto." She laughed and disappered, leaving Naruto with his mouth open.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

OOOooooh.. Good good..
I loved it Sis..


----------



## SeventhDan (Jun 23, 2008)

Itachi with a teddy bear, now there's an eye melting sight.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome Sis gets better and better


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

sasuke.....daughter... dear god.... EW!!!!

aww!! itachi has a teddy bear!!!!!!! its so nice!! its all soft!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahahaha funny sis, funny..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

it's cute!! VERY cutE!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

The teddy is.. Sasuke having a daughter though.. Weeiiiirrrdd.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

yes., that is just.. wrong... it's against nature.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahahaha.. but with who if not with sakura..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

......... omg..... its still against nature though...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

ahaha yeaah but with who??


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

....... hims- OH GOD THATS JUST NASTY!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

EWEEWWWWW.. Ahaha.. Nasty.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

blah!!!! NASTY THOUGHT!!


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

*barf* It sure was..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

You girls thinking naughty thoughts


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Hell yeaah we are!! LMAO


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

Atleast you admit it unlike some people


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

Ahaha yeaah.. I'ma a perv..


----------



## Stephen (Jun 23, 2008)

Duh I'm a perv too a big one


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

I know that brother.. LMAO


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 23, 2008)

gez.. i have wayyyy toooo many perv relations here man... im only a perv for Gaara, itachi, L, and byakuya. oh and sesshomaru. that's all.


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 23, 2008)

ahaah.. yeaah..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 24, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> The teddy is.. Sasuke having a daughter though.. Weeiiiirrrdd.



ROFL not Sasuke Oro! didn't you understand? LMAO


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahahaha.. Oooohh.. LMAO


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

it would be a bit impossible for Sasuke to have a daughter his age... LMAO


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

I knew that..


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

which one? sixteen or twelve? HA!!! it's like sixteen.. HAHAAAA!!! I LAUGH AT MY OWN STUPIDITY!! HAAAAA!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> which one? sixteen or twelve? HA!!! it's like sixteen.. HAHAAAA!!! I LAUGH AT MY OWN STUPIDITY!! HAAAAA!!!



LMAO well it's sixteen as they are all grown up in all my fics... and....

inner: enough with the crap! will you write a chapter?
shut it! i haven't thought of one!
inner: you lazy ass writer...
shut up damn you!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

nice..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> nice..



you and clara have inner selves so do I LOL


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahaha.. yeaah.. great job on your story though.. hope to see a chapter when i come back..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 25, 2008)

sophie-surenei said:


> Ahaha.. yeaah.. great job on your story though.. hope to see a chapter when i come back..



sorry, sis I don't have time to think of one now, but I promise i will have one tomorrow... sorry


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

aw... that sucks...


----------



## S?phi? (Jun 25, 2008)

Tomorrows fine..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

*Sasuke: A Cry For Help*

Chapter Six

Chee slowly stepped in her room and noticed something was missing. For her horror it was her diary.

"Holy crap!" She was worried cause in it were written things like: `Sasuke is such a stud...`

"Father?" She shouted.

Oro appeared-grinning.

"Yes, Chee?"

"My diary is missing."

"I didn't even know you have one..."

She grunted.

"Don't you dare to lie..."

"Actually I think Sasuke found it."

'What?" She shouted again.

At the mentioning of his name Sasuke appeared.

"Hello, Chee." He grinned.

"Sasuke-kun? Do you have my diary?"

He giggled.

"Yes... a very interesting thing to read."

"Oh, crap! So you read it?"

He nodded.

"Yup... I wrote you something too."

Sasuke winked at her and went out.

"Seems he lies you." Said Oro and went out too. Chee impatiently opened he diary at the last written page-it said:

_"You know, I like you too."_

Chee started jumping up and down, screaming:

"He likes me! He likes me!"

***

Sasuke reappeared at the Akatsuki Lair.

"So... you told her?" Asked Itachi.

Sasuke blushed.

"Yeah... I sure did..."

Madara joined them.

"Hey, lover boy! How is it going?"

"Oh, shut it!" Shouted Sasuke.

Madara and Itachi laughed.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

oh god.... poor chee... she's a pawn...


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh god.... poor chee... she's a pawn...



she's a what?!?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

a pawn in the evil plans of life...
inner: ........ i think she's stoned.
Oh you're just a party pooper!! HAA!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jun 26, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> a pawn in the evil plans of life...
> inner: ........ i think she's stoned.
> Oh you're just a party pooper!! HAA!!!!



lolz my inner is annoying too

inner: am not!
what? i banned you from my brain!
inner: didn't
did!
inner: it didn't work
wha?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

this is what you do.... make another inner that you like. it'll run the other one out. That's how i got this one!
inner: get off of me..
im thinkin of replacing you..
inner: ......... just drink your jack daniels...


----------



## Stephen (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome Sis this is getting interesting

wow everybody on here has there inner self mine just doesn't say anything


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 26, 2008)

yours is trained... lucky..


----------



## Kuro (Jun 26, 2008)

This seems really interesting  I like it


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks a bunch,?Dark!

Chapter Seven

Chee. She was an extraorinary ninja. A genius. Her amazing jutsu abilities and the willing to learn new and new jutsu she got from her Father. Recently she had learn the Immortality jutsu that made him really proud. Her surprisingly good healing abilities she got from her mother-Tsunade. Amazing even for Orochimaru she was her Mother.

_It was a cold night with chilly winds. Orochimaru saw Tsunade walking not far ahead. He caught up with her.

"Tsunade?" He saw tears falling on the ground. 'What happened?" Asked Orochimaru.
"He died..." She sobbed and rest her head on his shoulder.
"Now now all will be alright..." He said and they headed for her home.
***
"You know that won't happen again." He said at the door.
"Yes." She weakly nodded and watched him leave._

Through those sixteen years they had met only two times. Tsunade decided that it would be better if Oro looked after Chee. When she felt strong emotion for example anger or happiness her eyes turned coal black. Like that day she was so happy her eyes didn't turn brown again.
***
"I hate it when you both mock me! I disreve better!" Said Sasuke.
"Yeah... sure... you diserve getting your but kicked!" itachi snorted out.
Madara nodded in agreement.
"Why?"
"Cause you're falling inlove. Haven't yopu learnt better? It never works out."
"How do you know?"
Itachi laughed.
"Bad experiences."
Sasuke looked away. _They couldn't be right._


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome X3 I want more


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

?Dark said:


> Awesome X3 I want more



one chapter a day LMAO


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww  ... mmm I will be waiting


----------



## Morphine (Jun 27, 2008)

?Dark said:


> Awww  ... mmm I will be waiting



i would have posted if i had thought of more...
inner: she's a lazy ass writer
i am not!
inner: are to!
shut up or i'll replace you with a better inner!
inner: you can't!
i can *evil gin*
inner: think of all the good times we had together
what times?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

You also have discussions with your inner self?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

we both do.. and they are crazy..
inner: youre crazy.. im sane
You get crazy too!!
inner: I do not!!
Then you won't mind me postin these here pics of you and.. kisame... doin it... on myspace?
inner: ............... fine..... im crazy..
There we go!!


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Discussions with your inner self are funny, I have them alot


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

you need to have one soon. 
Oh!! Have you ever talked to yourself like your are two people?!!? I HAVE!! It was funny! I started hitting myself for some reason....


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

Same here


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

HA!! you too!! HAHA!! I am not alone!! AHAhahaa... Ha... ha... h.a.......
inner: ........ shut up..
no you shut up.
inner: .........no....
i hate you...
inner: love ya too ya frickin bitch...


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

No one will ever see my discussions


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

NO ONE?!?!?! THAT BARBARIC!!! whoa... the beaner told a black joke... he's str- OMG!! HE JUST TOLD A GAY JIKE!! HE JUST TOLD A BEANER JOKE!!! HE JUST TOLD A WHITE JOKE!! THIS GUY REALLY IS THE VOICE FOR AMERICAS MIND!!!


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

No, only I can see them


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

oh you're evil....


----------



## Kuro (Jun 27, 2008)

No I'm not 
I just wouldn't let anybody see that discussions :sweat


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2008)

Awesome Sis can't wait for more


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2008)

?Dark said:


> No I'm not
> I just wouldn't let anybody see that discussions :sweat



why not? i do it all the time *proud*
inner: oh come on! you think they wanna read your crap?!
why not?
inner: cause the truth is i write it all
you're insane
inner: am not! i do write!
yeah right you write in your damn head and wanna know a thing? all you've ever written is lemon
inner: you don't understand the art of lemon
yeah-art people banging each other sorry for not understanding
inner: yeah admitting your mistake is the first step
mistake!?!? whaaaat?!?! i made no mistake!!!!
inner: you diiiid *grins*

Chapter Eight
Chee resembled her parents quite a bit. She had the white skin and purple stripes around her eyes of her father and the huge breasts of Tsunade. She was something to look after.
"Father?" She called.
"Yeah, Chee?" He called back from the kitchen."I'm makin you some breakfast. You hungry?"
"Sure!" She called back and dragged herself in the kitchen. "What's for breakfast?"
"French toast." Said Oro turned away from the oven. "Planned anyting speacial for today?"
"Maybe." She said and grabbed a slice. 'I'll go and see Sasuke."
"At the Akatsuki lair?"
"yeah. Sure. have to go now. bye Dad."
***
Sasuke was still laying in his bed when she came in.
"Good morning, sleepyhead!" She said a little loud. He jumped up and covered his lower half with the sheets as he was naked. "weren't expecting visitors,eh?" She joked.
He laughed.
"Good morning, Chee. How are you?"
"good... since i kind of walked in." She grinned.
"Yeah I usually take money for this." He joked.
Akward silence spread around the room.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 28, 2008)

I want to know what happens next


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

.... oh god......... im not... going to say it... no.. no no!!
inner: ........ill say it.
don't you dare...
inner: she thinks they will do the no no cha cha..
YOU ASS!!


----------



## Stephen (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes what happens next I must know


----------



## Kuro (Jun 28, 2008)

We all want to know


----------



## Morphine (Jun 29, 2008)

you wanna seee?!
inner: she's evil now so no chapter
yeah i agree seriosuly i have no chapter and if i do have there will be some...
inner: SEX!!!


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah........ that..... ew...


----------



## Kuro (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh no  **


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry guys.... my brain's stuck here


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Nooooo  you have to continue


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

again? again? AGAIN!?!?  you need to start thinking with imagination more you know that?!?!


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Calm down LGH  We just have to wait a little bit


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

i don like waiting...


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Sometimes you have to wait, so..


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2008)

i promise an update tomorrow guys


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Yay  X3


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 30, 2008)

tomarrow? aWWW!! no fair..


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Now all we have to do is sit and wait  *sits*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

ok it's tomarrow... chappy?


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

Not yet  xD
So how are you?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

I am good!
You? X3


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

Fine  Trying to draw


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, trying? Then... good luck with that! :3

I found a little amv for Gaara!!!!!!


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks 

I think I've saw that vid before


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

i bet most peeps have. But it's sooo sad!! I want to hug Gaara!! 
ga: wtf?
GAARA!!! *hug*
ga: ....... she saw an amv about me again didn't she?


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

I think so Gaara-sama


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

*sigh* im bored...
dark is usually on at this time... i wonder where she is...


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

You wonder?  Then let's play a game to see if you can guess


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

i don't know...home?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

alright bored and annoyed waiting people here's the UPDATE!!!

Chapter Eight/Nine
"Well...soo... you like training..." Started Chee and her Inner shouted: "Damn! Such a stupid thing to say!"
He nodded. "I think I should get dressed."
Chee turned around. Sasuke laughed.
"There's no need for that anymore. You already saw everything there was to see really..."
Chee giggled and turned to him again.
"Aren't you a little hot with that shirt? I think you should let your body breathe."
"You're right... plus you can see my abs this way." He winked.
'You hungry? Father made French toast."
"Cooking...again? What on earth has gotten into him?"
"He's... happy."
"Come out damn you,spies..." He roared.
Itachi and Madara revialed themselves, laughing.
"Just when it was getting good..." Complained Itachi,
"I hate you both." Groaned Sasuke. "Go away."
"That's no way to say hello." Said itachi.
Madara nodded in approval.
"Yeah... what he said. Don't get all touchy."
"You don't stop spying on me! How can I not get touchy?"
"Enough!" Shouted Chee. Her eyes were coal black, sparkling from anger. 'Shut up all of you!"
They all took a step back both surprised and intrugued.
"Inetersing." Said Madara.
"Indeed." Agreed Itachi.
Sasuke nodded.
"Glad to have your attention. I warn you I can flame your asses right here."
The tree men laughed.
"Yeah, right." They said in chorus.
Chee grinned.
"Firebal jutsu!"
"What!?" They shrieked and started dodging the balls. Chee pretty much destroyed Sasuke's room but didn't get any of them.
"Good try." Said Sasuke. "Wanna taste my Tsyukomi?"
She swallowed.
"You won't do that..."
His Shraingan sparkled in his eyes.
"Wanna bet?"
The other men laughed.
"Nice.. I'm almost proud." Said Itachi and went out. Madara followed him and waved goodbye.
"Sasuke, think about it. You don't want to torture me, right?"
He sighed.
"I would have liked it... you wouldn't have tough..."
"Just like I thought... softie." She grinned.
A clone of her attacked him from the behind... and he fell unconcious.
"I knew you'll fall for my charm. Can't beat a girl."
She shouted as that wasn't the real Sasuke. The real Uchiha appeared behind her and tied her arms behind her back.
"Too smart for ya..."


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

I want more


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

oh god... itachi...madara... WTF HAVE YOU PICKED UP FROM JIRAIYA?!?! GOD!! HE NEEDS TO STOP PUBLISHING THOSE PERVERT BOOKS!!!!!
inner: they seem alright actually
YOU READ IT?!!?!? OH GOD!! HELP ME!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> *sigh* im bored...
> dark is usually on at this time... i wonder where she is...



oh, sorry due to things i couldn't change i got online later sorry...and wtf Dark?!? more?!? how?! i am no machine
inner: she's just a lazy ass teenage yaoi obsessed fanfic and poem writer who likes sleeping a lot.
*nodds* i agree except for the lazy part


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

hahahaa!!


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> oh, sorry due to things i couldn't change i got online later sorry...and wtf Dark?!? more?!? how?! i am no machine
> inner: she's just a lazy ass teenage yaoi obsessed fanfic and poem writer who likes sleeping a lot.
> *nodds* i agree except for the lazy part



Inner: She's t-
You are not coming out  ..  You got to write more, this is getting interesting


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

?Dark said:


> Inner: She's t-
> You are not coming out  ..  You got to write more, this is getting interesting



let the inner out and i will [today if i have the time]


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

yea!! Let it out!! My inner likes... 'playing' with other inners.
inner: 
put the knife down.
inner:


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> let the inner out and i will [today if i have the time]


Sounds tempting..
Inner: Jus-
Don't talk  I've to think about it



Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yea!! Let it out!! My inner likes... 'playing' with other inners.
> inner:
> put the knife down.
> inner:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

inner: LET IT TALK!!! 
shut up.
inner: NEVER!!!!
........... *hits self*
inner: OW!! WHY'D YA DO THAT??!
when ever i get hurt, you get hurt. 
inner: .... i hate you..


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> yea!! Let it out!! My inner likes... 'playing' with other inners.
> inner:
> put the knife down.
> inner:



inner: who said play? *gets gun* let's play Dark's inner come out i won't hurt you
don't believe her
inner: *points gun to me*
*swallow* alright...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

hahaha!!
inner: *points ak-47 at head* what are you laughing about?
oh shit....


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

I doubt my inner will come out with that gun her-
Inner: *takes out flamethrower* 
 What are you doing?
Inner: Nothing :sweat *hides the flamethrower*
 You can go now
Inner: I don't want to 
Do it 
Inner: No
Or else.. 
Inner:


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

awww... don't be mean!
inner: *cough* aaahhh... i never knew your stash was this good.
WHAT???!? THAT'S IT!!
inner: AHHH!! AH AH!!!! OW OW OW OW!! THAT HURTS!!! LET GO OF MY EAR!!
NEVER!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2008)

very small chapter since i have two minutes

chapter whatever is next
"see that is good now." he said when she was all tied up and laying on the floor.
"bastard." she shouted. "untue me right now or you'll be sorry."
"don't think so... hey i have to go... you wait here itachi and madara want to go for a walk with me. don't move." he laughed. "as if you can." he had tied her with chakra rope.
"i will escape and you will be sorry you... sexy friend..."

for this little time that's all i can do sorry
inner: hey, Dark's inner how about a game of russion rullet? (sp?) *shoots*
that wasn't the one...


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

Inner: Sounds like fun 
You can't play that 
Inner: Why not?
Remember last time? 
Inner: oh..yeah :sweat
 ..I think I have an idea of what will happen next


----------



## Stephen (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow I love this keep up the great work sis


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 1, 2008)

i don't know what that is.

haha!! She's tied up again!!
inner: That means she'll be raped.
......oh.......then........ uh......... ok then..


----------



## Kuro (Jul 1, 2008)

LVH I don't think that will happen 
Inner: But it's posible
Maybe..
Inner :


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh boy everybody's inner self is going crazy I like it


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

alright people listen up! i have a new FF idea so READ CAREFULLY:
it's gonna be called : Miko Uchiha
and is about Itachi's twin sister who has MS, white eyes and a uniqiue ability. she returns to konoha after a long time to find her clan destroyed and searches for her twin...

soooo!?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> alright people listen up! i have a new FF idea so READ CAREFULLY:
> it's gonna be called : Miko Uchiha
> and is about Itachi's twin sister who has MS, white eyes and a uniqiue ability. she returns to konoha after a long time to find her clan destroyed and searches for her twin...
> 
> soooo!?



It's sounds very interesting sis I love the idea


----------



## Kuro (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds interesting, it's a great idea


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

thaaaank you! gotta see what claire think and i'll posti it  ya bro


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

Come on claire where are you  ya too sis


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Come on claire where are you  ya too sis



knew it! yay! you know what? we are spamming


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

............. do it involve so much blood and gore that it's considered 300?


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

?DarkLight said:


> knew it! yay! you know what? we are spamming



Yep we better lighten up on it a bit


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ............. do it involve so much blood and gore that it's considered 300?



i'll do my best


----------



## Stephen (Jul 2, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> ............. do it involve so much blood and gore that it's considered 300?



Wow that sounds wonderful


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2008)

Narutofreak1789 said:


> Wow that sounds wonderful



sure since i wrote it
inner: you are self-centered
am not!
inner: are to!
am not...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 2, 2008)

i say do it!!! YEA!! I'll be looking forward to the blood and guts of the story... cause well... it's fun to play in!!


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, my oppinion: the plot was great until the point when Sasuke falls for Chee. You could have written more about it. Then, why does Chee tell Naruto she's Sasuke's daughter? Unrealistic. And why does she attack Sasuke? Cause those two were spying on them? It's not very clear. Another thing: Orochimaru and Akatsuki are enemies, so it would be basically impossible for Chee to tell Oro she goes to Akatsuki to visit Sasuke. It's not very clearly written and there are some unrealistic elements that just don't fit in.
However, now that I'm done with criticising, I have to say your text is okay, it maintains the reader's interest and some parts were really good. The Tsunade and Orochimaru story was really good and the first two chapters were promising. I really liked them. At the beginning, you wrote everything beautifully, but during the chapters, the quality of the writing style has slowly decreased. 
I suggest you continue with the story because it's interesting. Just make it clearer and don't hurry with writing. It is better to write a very good chapter every month than an average one every day. It might become a really great story. That depends only on you.  And please don't get upset for me criticizing you. I just wanted to write you a honest oppinion. 
Can't wait to read more


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2008)

sarrya said:


> OK, my oppinion: the plot was great until the point when Sasuke falls for Chee. You could have written more about it. Then, why does Chee tell Naruto she's Sasuke's daughter? Unrealistic. And why does she attack Sasuke? Cause those two were spying on them? It's not very clear. Another thing: Orochimaru and Akatsuki are enemies, so it would be basically impossible for Chee to tell Oro she goes to Akatsuki to visit Sasuke. It's not very clearly written and there are some unrealistic elements that just don't fit in.
> However, now that I'm done with criticising, I have to say your text is okay, it maintains the reader's interest and some parts were really good. The Tsunade and Orochimaru story was really good and the first two chapters were promising. I really liked them. At the beginning, you wrote everything beautifully, but during the chapters, the quality of the writing style has slowly decreased.
> I suggest you continue with the story because it's interesting. Just make it clearer and don't hurry with writing. It is better to write a very good chapter every month than an average one every day. It might become a really great story. That depends only on you.  And please don't get upset for me criticizing you. I just wanted to write you a honest oppinion.
> Can't wait to read more



thank you. i like it when i read critisisms as they make me work harder. for the part with Chee she is Oro's daughter not Sasuke's i made that clear [at least i thought so] and for the unrealistic parts can you give an example? and for Oro and the Akatsuki.. well that's a boomer... thought it won't be bad...


----------



## Anjali (Jul 3, 2008)

The stuff related to Akatsuki and Oro, and the way Chee visits both of their hideouts. So, Sasuke betrays Oro for Akatsuki and then Oro is not mad and lets his daughter visit Sasuke. This is unrealistic. I see you have a different vision on some characters ( Oro the loving, cooking-skilled dad and Madara the loving brother), but that's ok, it makes the story original. What I don't get is the part when Chee was with Sasuke and the two Uchihas pop in. Chee started fighting all 3 of them? And then fought Sasuke? I just don't get it, I didn't understand properly what happened. Are Chee and Sasuke enemies or what?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 3, 2008)

sarrya said:


> The stuff related to Akatsuki and Oro, and the way Chee visits both of their hideouts. So, Sasuke betrays Oro for Akatsuki and then Oro is not mad and lets his daughter visit Sasuke. This is unrealistic. I see you have a different vision on some characters ( Oro the loving, cooking-skilled dad and Madara the loving brother), but that's ok, it makes the story original. What I don't get is the part when Chee was with Sasuke and the two Uchihas pop in. Chee started fighting all 3 of them? And then fought Sasuke? I just don't get it, I didn't understand properly what happened. Are Chee and Sasuke enemies or what?



they pop up 'cause they are pervs. and she fights them cause she thinks she can beat 'em and the different character thing i like it quite a lot. makin 'em different is fun for me at least.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

chappy???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> chappy???!!!!!!!!



yess!

A sudden loud noise was heard and someone brought down the door. In the room Chee was tied in stepped a tall ninja wearing a black robe. He had long, blonde hair tied on a pony tail and the most beautiful emerald eyes. He bowed to her.
"Hello, Chee." Said the stranger and untied her.
"H--hello..." She coughed out. "Who are you?"
"I am the one that will take you away from here. You will come with me and live in the Land of the Waves. Sasuke is no good for you. Your dad is crazy and you'll feel so much better with me."
Her eyes flickered in coal black.
"Why are you giving orders? What's your name?"
"I don't give orders I tell you what you will do. And about the name... You name me." He grinned.
"I name you? Have you no name?"
"Oh, of course I do. But I'd like you to think of something. Make it pretty so it matches my looks."
"Alright. From now on you shall be known as Ryo. It means..."
"I know. "Excellent". Please trust me. You are free to go if you don't like your new place... your ninja gear or your horse..."
"Horse?" She squealed. "I have a horse? I love horses!"
"I know... come to see, sweet Chee."
She took his hand and walked away from Sasuke from Oro from her past...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

blonde hair? Emerald eyes? ............. not deidara........ who????


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> blonde hair? Emerald eyes? ............. not deidara........ who????



*a new dude I just thought of lol​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

oh ok.. that explains it.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> oh ok.. that explains it.



*well the hair resembles Deidara, but this one is cuter​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

that's almost impossible....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 5, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> that's almost impossible....



*why? he can be cuter why not?​*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 5, 2008)

just that.... well you know.. deidara is cute... and you're so lucky dei un isn't reading this... he'd be all over your case...


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> just that.... well you know.. deidara is cute... and you're so lucky dei un isn't reading this... he'd be all over your case...



*we don't know Ryo might be Dei's brother...​*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 18, 2008)

That would be a scary thing. 0.o I think I'll go back 2 writing my fanfic right now...............................................


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2008)

*Sasuke stepped in the empty room and blinked in confusion.
"Where the heck is Chee?" He asked as he got her jacket from the floor.
"Having trouble?" Madara popped in the room.
"Chee is gone." Said Sasuke and pouted. "Who the hell took her!?" Not waiting for an actual answer Sasuke spotted a note on the floor.It said:
"Oh,hey!You came back from your walk!...you must be looking for me,eh?Sorry,cutie I am gone...you see I left with this cute dude,who I named Ryo...he got me a horse!
Kisses,Chee"
"What the hell?!Cute dude?Horse?!She named him!?" Sasuke started shouting.
"What the hell is going on?" Asked Itachi as he stepped in.
"Some dude got Chee and he's...erm...crazy!?" Said Madara. Itachi laughed.
"Dude you say?ha-ha we'll find him it's no biggie..."*


----------



## Stephen (Jul 19, 2008)

lol this is funny and keep up the great work Sis


----------



## Morphine (Jul 20, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> lol this is funny and keep up the great work Sis



*hey thanks!!!I tried to make it funny *


----------



## Morphine (Jul 27, 2008)

*"I'm getting her back." Said Sasuke in a confident tone.
"Listen,kid." Madara adressed Sasuke,ignoring the giggle Itachi let out at "kid". "Let's say we do find her and she's ok there and doesn't want to come back,like the note said.What then?"
"You are out of your head.He must have kidnapped her and forced he to go.That is the only explanation.No one runs away from me.I'm too hot to be left."
"His ego's bigger than his brain." Muttered Itachi.
"I heard that!!!" Shouted Sasuke and tackled him on the floor. "Watch your words." He added.
"Oh,get over yourself." Said Itachi with a grin and pushed his brother off.
***
Chee stepped in her room. "This is awesome,Ryo!And look at the wardrobe!" She jumped in. "I'm gonna change my clothes now.Don't peek." She giggled and threw her ninja clothes on the floor. She put on a pair of light brown trousers and a white T-shirt with a black line,saying : "I-PREDATOR,YOU-PREY"
"That's so much better than the ninja wear.Wanna go for a walk?"
"Sure."*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 27, 2008)

i want that shirt. i want it. give it to me now. NOW!!!!


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 27, 2008)

Great read on the chapters bit annoying going through pages to find them though


----------



## Stephen (Jul 27, 2008)

This is awesome sis keep it the great work I love it


----------



## Morphine (Jul 28, 2008)

Gamst said:


> Great read on the chapters bit annoying going through pages to find them though



*Hey,I'm glad you like it!Sorry for the pages :sweat*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

*I'm gonna end this fic now.

Sasuke was gasping and crying.Blood was dripping from him,flowing on the floor.
"Your blood's messing meh shoes." Said Madara,his Sharingan tracing every move Sasuke tried to make.
"I knew...I shouldn't have...trusted you..." Sasuke coughed out.
"You didn't cooperate.And since Itachi's on a mission he'll find you here when you're dead." Madara laughed and poofed away.Just seconds after Itachi stormed in.
"Sasuke!" He cried. "Dammit!Hold on I'll get help!"
"Noo...it's ok.I'm just hapy that you'll be the last person I'll see...you know I never stopped loving you..."
"Neither did I..." Itachi's tears mixed with the blood...*


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 10, 2008)

morphia... that ending was just so... so... *snif* It was so..... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[size=+2]CORNY[/size]


----------



## Morphine (Aug 10, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> morphia... that ending was just so... so... *snif* It was so.....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*put a sock in it,Claire!!! it was the most touching think I could think of!!!*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry... corny...
if sasuke said 'put me out of my misery of pain' and itachi like.. blew his head off... holy crap.... THAT WOULD BE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sorry... corny...
> if sasuke said 'put me out of my misery of pain' and itachi like.. blew his head off... holy crap.... THAT WOULD BE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!



*hmm I'd never EVER write that.*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

awww!! Why not?? it's all.. bloody.. and... gorey... and.. COOLLLLLLL


----------



## Morphine (Aug 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> awww!! Why not?? it's all.. bloody.. and... gorey... and.. COOLLLLLLL



*becuz i am a Sasutard if you haven't noticed*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 11, 2008)

-.- dont you want your sasuke to not die in pain?


----------



## Hisagi (Aug 11, 2008)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- dont you want your sasuke to not die in pain?



where's the drama in that? haha he didn't die in so much pain.



Hisagi said:


> Keep up the good work



supashi-bo [thank you] pek I really love it when people like my work.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 12, 2008)

there is so much drama in that!! BLAM!! His head is gone!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> there is so much drama in that!! BLAM!! His head is gone!!



that's not drama! that's revolting. brains all over the place. ugh...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 13, 2008)

that's art. |3 it's pretty art... especially when the brains are covered in the blood. |3
sa: O.o WHAT?!?! NO!!
Ah! There you are sasuke! *holds up shot gun* Now stand still..
sa: AH!! NO NO NO!!
oh fine.. -_- party pooper... make a clone..
sa: O.o


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> that's art. |3 it's pretty art... especially when the brains are covered in the blood. |3
> sa: O.o WHAT?!?! NO!!
> Ah! There you are sasuke! *holds up shot gun* Now stand still..
> sa: AH!! NO NO NO!!
> ...



a clone?! better than the real Sasuke. then you would die.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

eh... *holds gun to clones head* Ok..
clone: O.o HELP ME-!!!
*BANG* ooo! oh wait.. GOD DAMMIT!! There's no brain!!
sa: 
sasuke... do you have a brain?
sa:  *poofs away*
damn him..

CHAPPY???


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> eh... *holds gun to clones head* Ok..
> clone: O.o HELP ME-!!!
> *BANG* ooo! oh wait.. GOD DAMMIT!! There's no brain!!
> sa:
> ...



HELLOOO!!! EARTH TO CLARA!!! *THIS FIC IS FINISHED*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry.. bad memory....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> sorry.. bad memory....



it's ok i got too many stories to keep track of anyway


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 14, 2008)

Morphia said:


> *becuz i am a Sasutard if you haven't noticed*


You to???? YAY!!!!!!!!!!!



claraofthesand said:


> -.- dont you want your sasuke to not die in pain?


I would say no. don't touch him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 15, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> You to???? YAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I would say no. don't touch him!!!!!!!!!



of course I am a sasutard. hello? look at my set!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 15, 2008)

Morphia said:


> of course I am a sasutard. hello? look at my set!



....................I know that............don't get mad at me plz..........


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 15, 2008)

*looks at morphias set* oh... i though it was a jackass playing with a cobra.... close enough.. -.-
sorry... just had the thought brought up about naruto fighting sasuke.. had a moment there...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> *looks at morphias set* oh... i though it was a jackass playing with a cobra.... close enough.. -.-
> sorry... just had the thought brought up about naruto fighting sasuke.. had a moment there...



your moments annoy me.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

i'm sorry!! they just come up!!! Jesus chirst! give me a break!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i'm sorry!! they just come up!!! Jesus chirst! give me a break!!



ah,forget it. by some reason i can't stay mad at you. pek


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

Morphia said:


> your moments annoy me.



where have i heard that line before???


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

-_-
quoting sakura:
Your moments annoy me
quoting sasuke:
Your moments annoy me.
quoting naruto:
Your moments annoy me.
quoting kakashi:
What moments?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> quoting sakura:
> Your moments annoy me
> quoting sasuke:
> ...



yea. thats were i heard it.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ I'm a psycic.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ^^ I'm a psycic.



good job. want a cookie for that????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

-_-
inner: ........ crap....
*takes out razor*
inner: Don't.... put it down..
*walks towards sasuke luver*
inner: OK!! STOP IT!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 16, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_-
> inner: ........ crap....
> *takes out razor*
> inner: Don't.... put it down..
> ...



nah nah!!!!! Can't touch me!!!!! wats so bad about a cookie clara????!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 16, 2008)

-_- i sense sarcasim....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

i want a cookie. give me one. now


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

nnooo... my cookie.. wait... i have no cookie... ah screw it...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> nnooo... my cookie.. wait... i have no cookie... ah screw it...



give. the. cookie. to. me. right. now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

I SAID I HAVE NO COOKIE!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2008)

but i waaaaant a coookiieee!
Sachiko: Clara,I beg you shut her up for good!
coooooooookiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 17, 2008)

-.- if you wanted me to shut her up for good i would be killing her...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 18, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -.- if you wanted me to shut her up for good i would be killing her...



Sachiko: if she dies I kinda die too!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 18, 2008)

Morphia said:


> give. the. cookie. to. me. right. now.



you want a cookie?????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 18, 2008)

morphia wants a cookie.
i don't want a cookie... unless it's chocolate chip....


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> you want a cookie?????



 you have a cookie?!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

oh god you've gotten her started..


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh god you've gotten her started..



what's that supposed to mean?!  I LOVE COOKIES!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 19, 2008)

Morphia said:


> you have a cookie?!



yes. made with love.  LOL.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 19, 2008)

that's chocolate chip.... ITS MINE!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> that's chocolate chip.... ITS MINE!!!



NO WAY!  I GET THE COOKIE!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2008)

Its big enough for the both of you.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 20, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Its big enough for the both of you.



i don't think she wants to share


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 20, 2008)

Morphia said:


> i don't think she wants to share



I say share before I take it back and eat it myself. Then both of you wouldn't get any.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 20, 2008)

-_- or... hehe... STEWIE!! LET ME BORROW YOUR CLONING DEVICE!!
stewie: NEVER!
i have pluton...
stewie: Very well...
*clones cookie* Yeah!! Now there two!! ^^ *takes one cookie*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> -_- or... hehe... STEWIE!! LET ME BORROW YOUR CLONING DEVICE!!
> stewie: NEVER!
> i have pluton...
> stewie: Very well...
> *clones cookie* Yeah!! Now there two!! ^^ *takes one cookie*



aaa that's better *takes one of the cookies* yum!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats not what I had in mind. I was trying to teach you to share. oh well, over and done with. -.-


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm good with the techno idea...


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Thats not what I had in mind. I was trying to teach you to share. oh well, over and done with. -.-



sharing is...nice


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 22, 2008)

Sharing is not nice with an younger sibling who you have to share a room with and loves to go through your crap when your not home.....meh....I hate her.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 23, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Sharing is not nice with an younger sibling who you have to share a room with and loves to go through your crap when your not home.....meh....I hate her.



I know what you mean.I share a room with my six year old cousin and I tell you she's a pain in the ass/neck.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I know what you mean.I share a room with my six year old cousin and I tell you she's a pain in the ass/neck.



cool. share a room with 12 year old sister.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 23, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> cool. share a room with 12 year old sister.



cool?  I mean horrible!!!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

Morphia said:


> cool?  I mean horrible!!!



yes. horror unlike any other I seen before........its torture yes, torture unlike any other..............


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

you guys only have one sibling?? I have six... two usually crash in my room... one seven, the other four.
-_-


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> you guys only have one sibling?? I have six... two usually crash in my room... one seven, the other four.
> -_-



No. I have one younger sister and two older sisters. The eldest doesn't live with us.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

oh well you have two... -_- try having those two and your eldest sibling in your room, share, and play nice and don't try to kill each other... yeah.. try...just try...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 23, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh well you have two... -_- try having those two and your eldest sibling in your room, share, and play nice and don't try to kill each other... yeah.. try...just try...



They all hate each other. The eldest favors me over the other two.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 23, 2008)

you that ends up as TERRIBLE CHAOS


----------



## Morphine (Aug 24, 2008)

ENOUGH WITH THE SPAMMING


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Aug 24, 2008)

THEN WRITE A CHAPPY!!! X3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 24, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> THEN WRITE A CHAPPY!!! X3



Same here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2008)

YOU ARE BOTH OUT OF YOUR HEADS!!! *THIS FIC IS FINISHED!!!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 25, 2008)

Morphia said:


> YOU ARE BOTH OUT OF YOUR HEADS!!! *THIS FIC IS FINISHED!!!*



I know. Lol. Sorry. will stop.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 25, 2008)

THEN WRITE A CHAPTER IN A RUNNING FF!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> THEN WRITE A CHAPTER IN A RUNNING FF!!



I DID BUT *YOU'RE NOT READING!*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 26, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I DID BUT *YOU'RE NOT READING!*



Does someone need a hug????


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm not on the time you're on!!! GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 27, 2008)

Sasuke Luver said:


> Does someone need a hug????



sure.lay it on me



claraofthesand said:


> i'm not on the time you're on!!! GOD DAMMIT!!



yeah...it's lame...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 27, 2008)

naruto... what did you say...

most likely yes... it is lame..


----------



## Morphine (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah... why'd you delete your poost?!


----------



## Stephen (Aug 28, 2008)

clara-no sis it's not lame

morph-I'm sorry sis all I said is you girls still chatting it up in here even though the fic is already finished and i miss talking to you on messenger btw are you ever gonna get it back


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 28, 2008)

i don't like lame... i say things are lame... they may be... depending on meh mood.... 
inner: ...... you high?
high as a bird in the sky my man..
inner: I'm a girl...
....... take off the damn gorilla mask.
Inner: But I like the mask!
Take.. It offf..... NOW... whoa.. NOW.... hehe.. cool... NOW!!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 29, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> clara-no sis it's not lame
> 
> morph-I'm sorry sis all I said is you girls still chatting it up in here even though the fic is already finished and i miss talking to you on messenger btw are you ever gonna get it back



I'm so sorry bro it's just my stupid computer. I really want to chat with you but the damn thing doesn't allow me to install MSN


----------



## Stephen (Aug 30, 2008)

Morphia said:


> I'm so sorry bro it's just my stupid computer. I really want to chat with you but the damn thing doesn't allow me to install MSN



That's alright sis I understand


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Narutofreak said:


> That's alright sis I understand



yeah but it still sucks big time.


----------

